# Lighting For a 90 reef



## Plants'n'cichlids (Oct 13, 2012)

With a Innovative Marine Skkye Light 48 Inch 50 Watt Dimmable Dual Strip LED Fixture and a marineland 36-48" LED strip enouph for say SPS corals in the future (mostly cauliflower and birdsnest, but maybe acros)
Thanks for the help.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

i would say no, but that depend on the actrual dimension of your tank, anything that is taller than 14" would pushing your marine land fixture's limit unless the one you have the the new marin LED fixture they roll out which cost over 2k


----------



## Plants'n'cichlids (Oct 13, 2012)

How about 2 skkye lights and if it fits the old marineland fixture?
PS it is a normal 90gallon (48" by 24"by 21")


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

A couple 100ish watt ebay l.e.ds would do the trick for around 400ish for both. Stick to namebrand like cree or bridgelux or epistar.....


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I saw those skkye lights before in King ED, I think they are really not qualify for Coral keeping. You would have better chance to buy some LED fixtures that uses 3W diodes. 
That kind of light would let you keep Soft coral at best, you will not be able do any LPS, not to mention SPS.


PS: The one King ED had was on the small tank near the entrance, they had some coral in it but the thing is, other than the 2 skkye lights they put on there, they added a extra light at the back of the tank. For a small tank like that, already need add extra lighting on the tank. Not to mention if it is on a large tank.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Check out neven's GU 10 build thread... He built an led light very inexpensively.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Usually PAR38 would not be enough for anything taller than 18". If you want something cheap and basic, should start with those 120W bridgelux fixture

EDIT: I think I shouldn't say that, there are some very high output PAR38 out there that can do the job but not cost effective. and when I said the 120W bridgelux fixture, I actually didn't know that last night I was actually able to locate a supplier and struck a deal by 3AM last night. That is why when I was suggesting you go get the 120W fixture, was actually thinking those that is being sold on ebay


----------



## Animal-Chin (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm using 2 120 w ebay dimmable LED fixtures and my sps are lovin it.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

lol I thought you hanging around aquariumadvice only


----------



## phantomstw (May 14, 2013)

Fox....do you a link to this GU 10 thread?

Thanks


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-...ht-build-gu10-explained-update-dec-9-a-33989/


----------

